# My Evo 9 Wagon



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

After a lot of people on here asked me about my wagon,here are some pics.


























































































































































Regards
Alex


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Absolut geiles Teil

Very very nice, I wasn't sure about the Wagon first, but this pictures showed me that I was very wrong . . . the best handling wagon on this planet?

Enjoy your cars mate . . .very jalous:bawling: :clap: :thumbsup:


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

that looks soo evil:smokin:


----------



## driftboy (Jan 14, 2006)

Health to drive & enjoy, Love it v-nice indeed....:smokin:


----------



## GT300 (Jul 19, 2003)

that's awesome! did you have to modify it to make it legal? like changing the lights?


grts


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Normally I´m not found of white cars but that is absolutely the best looking white car I´ve seen in a very long time! The wheels suits it perfectly aswell! :smokin: :bowdown1: :clap:

Got any interior pics? 

/P


----------



## Quail (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow!! That is awesome!! I wasnt fond of the wagon either, but that is perfect! Has it been lowered? Reminds me of the awesome Legnum VR4


----------



## Touring240 (Feb 11, 2007)

just awesome!! 
I wish we got those in Canada. We don't even get the regular 4 door.


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

wicked! does that thing get the Evo engine and running gear? much like the Stagea with the GTR goodies?

nice and clean my friend :thumbsup:


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

RH18 said:


> wicked! does that thing get the Evo engine and running gear? much like the Stagea with the GTR goodies?
> 
> nice and clean my friend :thumbsup:



Exactly the same engine and running gear,everything is the same(exept the boot) :bowdown1:

@Quail: On monday it was bone stock recieved in Bremerhaven harbour,tuesday at 13.00 it was tested by German Tüv,tuesday evening it was lowered and yesterday registered and the wheels/brakes......more to come 

@Perra: It looks the same as the normal Evo,i will post pics soon.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

wow, your pics are awesome!

i love this car, but im only not to fond of the rear lights...for the rest this is pretty much the most awesome wagon!


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Probably the best looking and fastest wagon on this planet. Very nice indeed.


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

EvolutionVI said:


> tuesday evening it was lowered and yesterday registered and the wheels/brakes......more to come


Did you change the coilovers or just the springs?

BTW, YHPM. 

/P


----------



## Ed. (Apr 21, 2006)

Is it a manual or auto? All the ones I saw in Japan were auto


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

It is a manual:chuckle: 

@Perra: I answer your mail in the evening:wavey:


----------



## ralfi (Oct 2, 2006)

EVO Wagon rules :smokin: 

Great looking car!


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Lovely, Id be into that.... wife and ass load of chap.Perfect for a day out at the beach....Lol 

Enjoy her lad, best of luch wit it.....


----------



## Borsta (Nov 26, 2003)

Stunning example mate!!


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

Let's hope they come out with a new wagon version.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Think Johns new wagon has some competition 

Very nice mate.


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

Wow, stunning wheels you got there......

Love the whole white car rage nowadays 

I will have to hop over to Stuttgart this summer and try and get a glimp of one of your cars......


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Snowgasm said:


> Wow, stunning wheels you got there......
> 
> Love the whole white car rage nowadays
> 
> I will have to hop over to Stuttgart this summer and try and get a glimp of one of your cars......


You are welcome to join me here everytime:wavey:


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

EvolutionVI said:


> You are welcome to join me here everytime:wavey:


Nice ;-)

I live near the Dutch/German border, so I'll definately contact you by then


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

That's gorgeous, and the pictures you've taken are top quality, too.

It makes a refreshing change from a stagea, or Imprezza wagon

I love it.:bowdown1:


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Man i didnt even know that they made Evo wagons...What a great family car!


----------



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

Love it. I wonder if it can tow... 

Have a look here also: –³‘èƒhƒLƒ…ƒ�ƒ“ƒg

Gaz.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2005)

Gez said:


> Man i didnt even know that they made Evo wagons...What a great family car!


Same here had no idea.

is very nice


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

really nice that is, like some, i never knew they made a wagon, looks awsome though, i like it more that the impreza wagon, the back looks good.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

@Gaz: We have some Yaris parts on our Evo 6 Nürburgring racecar,and soon some on my TME,but i like to keep the standard look of the Wagon,maybe i put some wider front wings on,to put wider tyres in the front,we will see how it handles on the track


----------



## Gaz Walker (May 14, 2002)

EvolutionVI said:


> @Gaz: We have some Yaris parts on our Evo 6 Nürburgring racecar,and soon some on my TME,but i like to keep the standard look of the Wagon,maybe i put some wider front wings on,to put wider tyres in the front,we will see how it handles on the track


Awesome


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

Thats a great daily driver!!


----------



## clayton bigsby (Jan 2, 2007)

skyline_boy said:


> that looks soo evil:smokin:


yes like a gorssery getter on steroids


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Yesterday it had it´s first outing on the GP racetrack @ Hockenheim,it performs very good,started at position 5,after 1 lap we did go in the front,and away,nobody catched up,and there have been many evo´s of my customers with more power then me,laptimes have been pretty good,i need some more practice driving rhd cars on the track,because this was my first time on the track with a rhd,but it works pretty good,im happy,roll on the German Tuner Grand Prix @ may,we will do our best to rock it







with the Wagon


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

First lap:








second lap:








third lap:



























Alex

More to come.


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Haha, this is so cool. Just got the car and it looks youre no time waster.

Straight out of the container and on to the track


----------



## baboo (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice looking EVO wagon on the track!

No need to wear helmet??


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

yesterday i saw this car. it was amazing! the best wagon on european streets!


----------



## Jakester (Sep 27, 2003)

Nice mate, personally I would rather have a Legnum, but, I am partial to 
VR4's


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Very, very cool! :bowdown1: :smokin: 

Didn´t the wheels touch the fenders? It looks like it was very close... 

/P


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

Stunning car... very practical and fun.... where can i get one into the UK from...?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Perra said:


> Very, very cool! :bowdown1: :smokin:
> 
> Didn´t the wheels touch the fenders? It looks like it was very close...
> 
> /P


I love it when "its" small :chuckle: 

It does not touch,its close,but it will not touch,maybe 2-3mm space.


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

Thats quick mate, great picturers there.....now what about the TME and especially the GTR?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

DRAGandDRIFT said:


> Thats quick mate, great picturers there.....now what about the TME and especially the GTR?


TME is still collecting dust,for the GTR i will need dealerplates first,to drive it,as it is not that simple to register then the Wagon:chuckle:


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Is the build still going on on the TME ? hope so, you got a really nice round up of cars now!!


----------



## Acid (Jan 24, 2007)

amazing


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Small video from the weekend @ Hockenheim

YouTube - Touristenfahrt Hockenheimring 04.03.2007 - Teil 2


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Small vid of yesterday @ Hockenheim GP racetrack

http://www.importracing.de/Videos/Wagon-HH-11.03.07.wmv


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Impressive


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

Great videos Alex, when is the GTR going to be ready?

Is the Wagon still stock engine?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

DRAGandDRIFT said:


> Great videos Alex, when is the GTR going to be ready?
> 
> Is the Wagon still stock engine?



GTR will do its exhaustgas test next week,get my dealerplates today or tomorrow,so i can start driving around,then doing the tests i need for the Tüv,then we will go on and give that dam thing some power 

Wagon has a reflash,exhaust,filter,not more,running a bit over 350PS,around 500NM:thumbsup:


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

EvolutionVI said:


> GTR will do its exhaustgas test next week,get my dealerplates today or tomorrow,so i can start driving around,then doing the tests i need for the Tüv,then we will go on and give that dam thing some power
> 
> Wagon has a reflash,exhaust,filter,not more,running a bit over 350PS,around 500NM:thumbsup:


Very Nice Alex, your very busy then..lol

What power is the GTR going to be running?


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Around 600 horses will be far enough,i think.

Need to rebuild the TME in the near future too,so then not much money left(tbh nothing)    

No,just joking,but it will take a lot of time to do that all,and it should all be ready till end of may,because of the German Tuner GP,where all 3 cars have to be


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

EvolutionVI said:


> Around 600 horses will be far enough,i think.
> 
> Need to rebuild the TME in the near future too,so then not much money left(tbh nothing)
> 
> No,just joking,but it will take a lot of time to do that all,and it should all be ready till end of may,because of the German Tuner GP,where all 3 cars have to be


That will be excellent mate, 600hp and alot of talent will see you good in that event, which car pleases you the most as they are all very different.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

DRAGandDRIFT said:


> That will be excellent mate, 600hp and alot of talent will see you good in that event, which car pleases you the most as they are all very different.



I will only show the TME and the GTR,the Wagon will be the only one pushed hard on the track :bowdown1: 

I cant say very much over the GTR till now,because i did only do around 50km with it,because no plates,but its here since 2 weeks,and i have a smile on my face everytime i see it(that means im looking like this:  all the time).

Hopefully i can drive it in the next days,but will not drive very much,just a few small journeys,then the tests,then the new engine,then we let the fun begin.

I think i made some things right,when i take a look on my cars,the right car for everything,the TME will put the biggest smile on my face,im sure,when its finished,power and handling is unbeatable:chuckle:


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

wow great looking car, didn't even know evo wagons existed, much nicer looking then the impreza wagons thats for sure. i envy you man have fun with it.


----------



## DRAGandDRIFT (Sep 20, 2006)

EvolutionVI said:


> I will only show the TME and the GTR,the Wagon will be the only one pushed hard on the track :bowdown1:
> 
> I cant say very much over the GTR till now,because i did only do around 50km with it,because no plates,but its here since 2 weeks,and i have a smile on my face everytime i see it(that means im looking like this:  all the time).
> 
> ...



PM me your plans for the TME, sounds interesting.


----------



## drifter1414 (Jun 9, 2011)

*Evolution 9 wagon gt*

Hi im a neighbour of yours from belgium :thumbsup:

And i saw the nice pics of your mitsubish evo 9 gt and was wondering how much it costs and where i could find one like it?????

I really love this car and really want one!!!!

Yours sincerely


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

you know this thread is a 4yr old thread.

Tib


----------



## ralfi (Oct 2, 2006)

That´s right mate, but the car still runs - better than ever before 

@drifter1414:
This Wagon is not for sale, but if you´re interested in a blue wagon gt - send me a PN!

Regards
Ralfi


----------

